# Two small jobs.



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, colleagues.

My to do list projects is big and continuously growing but there are some small home repairs that have been calling my attention.

Do you remember my twisted wooden frame? Well, you sent to me a lot of suggestions and I took none. I just bought a piece of 3mm clear plexiglass and put two Sabrina´s pictures.

There were three clay pottery that my wife used to use for some spices but, for some strange reason they lost their caps so I took some wooden drill cores I have and made two wooden caps for the pots. One is missing.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

excellent Alexis...


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice saves, Alexis.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Vey nice tops Alexis. I can see that one rail that bent was very close to a knot.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I hate to show my ignorance, but what's "Onoto" (I'm assuming it's Spanish?)


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Never heard of it until you mentioned it, Alexis...
All About Spices | Gorkem Demirtasoglu


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice save, Alexis.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Excellent recovery...


----------



## Mayo.Mick (Sep 27, 2016)

papasombre said:


> Hi, colleagues.
> 
> My to do list projects is big and continuously growing but there are some small home repairs that have been calling my attention.
> 
> ...



Brilliant idea for "upcycling" Alexis!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Little things count for the Mrs. I am a fussy frame maker and I'm finding that twists are the bain of the process. I'm coming to see that to make "perfect" frames, you have to mill you own material from jointed and planed, oversize stock. Time to break out the molding bits. But being fussy is fun for me. Do I need my head examined? I expect an answer from @Stick486


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Dan.

Onoto is a basic spice in our daily culinary activities. I saw that the local name is unique.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Vey nice tops Alexis.* I can see that one rail that bent was very close to a knot*.


You are right, Chuck. I was decided to use that frame and asked for some help here in the forum. Obviously, a lot of suggestions was given but I took another option


----------



## SusanneX16 (Nov 4, 2016)

Brilliant move...!


----------



## cavalier19 (Aug 3, 2015)

Neat work Alexis.


----------

